

Rock Band game platform opens to indie music - epall
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13526_3-10289771-27.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
RK
Interesting. I had recently been thinking about if it would possible to hack
original songs into Rock Band/Guitar Hero. I guess this will enable it to
happen officially for Rock Band at least (with required approval...).

<http://creators.rockband.com/>

It is already possible in Frets on Fire or course:

<http://fretsonfire.sourceforge.net/>

------
mahmud
Fellow HNers are running jamlegend.com

